

Should Buddhist Meditation Make You Happy? - clwen
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/12/should-buddhist-meditation-make-you-happy/266703/#

======
loceng
If you're a workaholic, like I was 6-7 years ago, where you only can think
about work (meaning stress) then any time practicing being out of that space -
creating stress-free space in your mind - will bring you into a better place.
Doesn't take much to start. Just 30 seconds of focusing on slowly breathing in
and out of your nose, and then challenge yourself to see how long you can do
it.. Yoga is very complementary too.

